

GrantTree state of the union: 3x growth, £1m turnover reached, lessons learnt - swombat
http://blog.granttree.co.uk/post/65687908653/a-granttree-state-of-the-union-3-years-3x-growth-per

======
swombat
If anyone has any follow-up questions, I'm happy to answer them.

~~~
Major_Grooves
Glad to see this is going well for you. I met you back in 2009 or 2010 I think
when you first started doing this and I was doing Affect Labs (FestBuzz),
which didn't really work out.

I'm now working on another UK startup (Satago) so might come your way for some
grant advice soon.

~~~
swombat
Sure, please do get in touch! :-)

------
realshalmaneser
Interestingly, the UK government has today made all company accounts free to
access, which should help lots of other small businesses to understand how
their business is performing versus their competitors

[http://www.cosights.com/blog/uk-government-makes-company-
acc...](http://www.cosights.com/blog/uk-government-makes-company-accounts-
free-to-access/)

~~~
swombat
That's nice! Duedil has already offered these records for free, but it's nice
to see the government catching up.

~~~
Nanzikambe
Great article, but aren't you supposed to be beering it up rather than f5'ing
HN? :)

~~~
swombat
Champagne is coming out in about half an hour I think :-)

------
xwowsersx
This is awesome. Chatted with you on IRC a couple of times before Swombat -
thanks for the thoughtful advice and a willingness to help always.

------
schenecstasy
learned

~~~
swombat
[http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/ask-teacher/5331-ues-
learn...](http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/ask-teacher/5331-ues-learned-vs-
learnt.html)

